# Foot-switch for Roland SDE-1000



## orangegoblin (Aug 8, 2010)

Hey everyone!

I just received a Roland SDE-1000 delay, and trying to figure out which would be the best foot-switches for guitar use...

The manual suggested a Roland FV-200 for the Modulation Depth Knob and a Roland DP-2 for calling the different presets or using it in the Playmate jack to set the delay time...



I was just wondering if other pedals would work as well, as this thing was made in the early 80's !

The DP-2 looks somewhat flimsy, and I can't find a FV-200 anywhere.

Anyways, as I'm still a newb to all this stuff, I was wondering if anyone could advise me! Please share any experience you might have which could point me in the right direction


----------



## orangegoblin (Aug 8, 2010)

Also, I'm playing through a Musicman RD-50 with no effects loop, will this cause problems? I was thinking I could try running the pedals in from of amp, and have a true-bypass style a/b switch to turn on the SDE-1000 as to not negatively affect the tone with whatever digital buffers it has... Sorry if that sounded dumb, I don't know much about this stuff!


----------

